# Let me google that for you!



## crhoades (Dec 8, 2008)

Ever have a lazy co-worker, family member, or passerby ask you a question that they could have looked up themselves?

Try Let me google that for you

Please do not abuse this privilege on the PB. Enjoy!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 8, 2008)

Ha!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2008)

crhoades said:


> Ever have a lazy co-worker, family member, or passerby ask you a question that they could have looked up themselves?
> 
> Try Let me google that for you
> 
> Please do not abuse this privilege on the PB. Enjoy!



Well, there are probably at least a few hundred threads on here in which it would have been appropriate.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 8, 2008)

Priceless.


----------



## Herald (Dec 8, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2008)

How does it work? Do you send the page to someone who asks you to google or what?


----------



## matt01 (Dec 8, 2008)

turmeric said:


> How does it work? Do you send the page to someone who asks you to google or what?




After typing in their question, you send them the URL at the bottom of the screen...


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 8, 2008)

*Here on the PB*

We say "Let me Andrew that for you." It's the same thing.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> We say "Let me Andrew that for you." It's the same thing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 8, 2008)

I love it. I'll be using that tomorrow.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 9, 2008)

That is AWESOME! I'll share it with my Google-loving coworker so we can start using it at work.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 9, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> We say "Let me Andrew that for you." It's the same thing.



That is so funny! I was thinking, I hope VirginiaHuguenot doesn't start doing that to us!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2008)

he beholds said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > We say "Let me Andrew that for you." It's the same thing.
> ...


----------

